
No Google Glasses allowed, declares Seattle dive bar - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/google-glasses-allowed-declares-seattle-dive-bar/
======
tawgx
I'm pretty sure there were a lot of businesses who banned cell phones 10 years
ago. We'll wait and see how Glass goes.

